# Tau KX139 Ta'una Supremacy Armor



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-US/Tau-KX139-Ta'unar-Supremacy-Armour

Up for pre-order, WITH FULL RULES.

It's a GC, not a Titan, btw.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Xabre said:


> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-US/Tau-KX139-Ta'unar-Supremacy-Armour
> 
> Up for pre-order, WITH FULL RULES.
> 
> It's a GC, not a Titan, btw.


Just got my email about this. Seeing that this is a GC, I wouldn't be surprised if the 2 new suits in the leaked images won't also be GC along with the Riptide when the new codex comes.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Ridiculous rules, as expected. Not experimental, either. /golfclap


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

wow, those rules are a bit ridiculous...

I also think the GC classification is a bit wonky. Its a suit of armor being piloted by a dude, basically the same as a titan, its a vehicle.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Not a walker. /golfclap


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Ouch, didn't notice they weren't experimental. That's extreme.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Love the model. Don't know jack-sh*t about Tau rules/stats so I can't comment on them.


LotN


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Having a Knight of Khorne survive to engage this sucker in close combat will be very satisfying, at least.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

When you positively, absolutely have to kill every last motherfucker on the battlefield, there simply is no substitute. Love it. You can't really argue with the winning formula of putting more guns on your guns, with a side order of guns.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The only thing that I can see (I have a habit of devil's advocating) that might be less powerful is that it's ordinance. No direct fire, which means a chance of scatter. It has BS4, but there's still drift involved.

also, rumors have suggested there will be another alternate shoulder-mount weapon, that will be a massive missile array. I can't imagine it being wanted more than the pulse bombard.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Interesting to see how it has the Gargantuan special rules listed with a conspicuous absence of Stomp and Feel No Pain. If that's not just FW being forgetful rules writers, it's a hilarious pile of garbage, but other than that it looks like a pretty solid bit of kit. T9 with 10 wounds is a pain in the ass even with the relatively low Invulnerable.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Xabre said:


> The only thing that I can see (I have a habit of devil's advocating) that might be less powerful is that it's ordinance. No direct fire, which means a chance of scatter.


I've been scouring the rulebook trying to figure out what you're getting at. I see nothing that says ordnance weapons don't reduce scatter by the BS of the firer.

Barrage, on the other hand, when fired indirectly doesn't reduce scatter. Perhaps you were confusing the two?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Probably just me not being very clear.

You still have a chance of 8" of drift by firing ordinance. No direct fire, as in no lazer pew pew right at a target with roll to hit. It's a big pie plate, so you're gonna hurt people, but it's not as efficient at saying 'THAT TARGET MUST DIE' as a wraithknight with its guns.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Probably just me not being very clear.
> 
> You still have a chance of 8" of drift by firing ordinance. No direct fire, as in no lazer pew pew right at a target with roll to hit. It's a big pie plate, so you're gonna hurt people, but it's not as efficient at saying 'THAT TARGET MUST DIE' as a wraithknight with its guns.


Erm, it's a 7" blast.

You cannot miss a model on anything larger than a 25mm base even if you roll double 6s for Scatter.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

MidnightSun said:


> Erm, it's a 7" blast.
> 
> You cannot miss a model on anything larger than a 25mm base even if you roll double 6s for Scatter.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Challenge accepted.


I think you'll probably win; 7" blast =/= 7" radius.

Silly Midnight.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

250 quid? No deal


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

jams said:


> 250 quid? No deal


My biggest issue right there. It's hard enough to justify this hobby, but I could buy a new computer for the cost of this model.


----------



## el_machinae (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm very much digging the _'blort'_ effect of the fusion eradicator. That pleasant combination of under-killing and over-killing everything you shoot at.

I want to make sure there's no way for the Tau to bootstrap some FNP or some type of healing? I'm blanking, but wanna make sure no one can think of anything.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Id rather try and find a way of giving it Skyfire... :-D


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

el_machinae said:


> I'm very much digging the _'blort'_ effect of the fusion eradicator. That pleasant combination of under-killing and over-killing everything you shoot at.
> 
> I want to make sure there's no way for the Tau to bootstrap some FNP or some type of healing? I'm blanking, but wanna make sure no one can think of anything.


It's a GC. It already gets FNP.


----------

